# Rank Has Its Priviledges



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You expect that the highest-ranking bird will take the highest perch. From what I've seen, the bird who is artificially established on the highest perch is treated as high-ranking even if they wouldn't normally have achieved the position on their own.

When we first set up the larger coop 7 years ago, we let Bliss and his mate Mieke (Old German Owls) get established first in the top nestbox. After several days, we moved Walter (King) & Grace (homer) into the lowest (of three stacked boxes). We figured the owls are much better fliers and this would make it harder for Walter to harass them. Also, Walter is a '97 bird and we thought that as he got older, he would have an easier time reaching the lower level.

Last summer, Mieke died and we brought in Frieda (a 2 year old OGO) as a replacement mate for Bliss. Although she is the smallest and youngest bird by far, she regularly bosses around all the other birds (except Bliss and Walter). I was surprised to see Grace defer, who is a homer, twice Frieda's size, and 5 times her age. Frieda even chases away Charlie and KD (both have at least 50 grams on her)! Of course, she vehemently chases me from her nestbox.


----------



## nitla (Jan 14, 2010)

i beleave each one pigeon has its own personality. they are not simple birds. 
observing them we can that they have much of creativity.
each bird has its own caracter.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Little Frieda must be a pistol! So interesting to watch pigeon social interactions. I could sit for hours and watch. Love your names by the way!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I always so enjoy your posts and observations, Terri! You have a most interesting pigeon crew there. My best to you and all your feathered friends! How about some pictures soon? I've been quite remiss myself in posting pictures and will try to correct that soon, but we all enjoy pictures so much that I wish all of us would go on a picture posting frenzy!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

nitla said:


> i beleave each one pigeon has its own personality. they are not simple birds...


I totally agree!



doveone52 said:


> ...So interesting to watch pigeon social interactions. I could sit for hours and watch. Love your names by the way!


For sure! Thanks!



TAWhatley said:


> ...I wish all of us would go on a picture posting frenzy!
> Terry


Great idea! Now that we are having the occasional non-rainy day, I'll dig out the camera!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That sounds like a wonderful vibrant and happy little bird , there is never a dull moment with one like that, and they are a great source of entertainment.

It is true, sometimes the most least likely, is the one who will surprise. Personalities really spark and surface once a bird is surrounded by more.

 I'm SO sorry to hear about Mieke, I know that was a very hard loss.

I always appreciate your posts and attention you give to others. Please do keep sharing!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Terri - what an interesting observation!

I love to watch the way my birds interact. They each have their own personalities & quirks. The social structure that they put together is fascinating. I could watch them (or talk about them) for hours on end.

My pigeons seem to have a pretty consistent routine. But the doves are a little more fluid in their interactions. While the underlying social order remains unchanged, they often choose different "buddies" to sleep next to. Or to fight with. They seem to change their perch preferences more often too. Whereas the pigeons tend to find one favorite spot and keep it.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks, Treesa. Frieda definitely thinks she's queen of everything!

Interesting observation, Karen. I wouldn't have guessed that there would be that kind of difference in the social dynamics. Pretty cool!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I just read this thread and find it interesting. I too am sorry for the loss of your Mieke Terri.I was distraught a few years ago when I placed my pigeons in an aviary setting and how my "senior" bird, Tooter, would terrorize the other male pigeons. The situation does not exist anymore, but my other 6 males do give Tooter the highest perch for his sole use. When he flies to a cubbie on the opposite end, another one will "borrow" his place and then relinquish it when he returns.


----------

